# Do teachers/professors view you differently?



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Ever since living with SA, most of the instructors/professors I have had and have right now seem like they don't like me. Like I am their pet peeve for some reason or another. I just sit quietly in class and raise my hand (if on my meds) from time to time and that's it. I don't do anything to piss them off. But whenever I talk to them it seems like they don't like me. Maybe not even in a sense of being angry at me, but more of feeling intimidated towards me or awkward, and I'm mostly not awkward that I know of when speaking with them but it comes off that way in the end. Do you think teachers have a special way of looking into their students? It's weird because it really seems like they do, like they know everything that I'm about. Or maybe I'm just over analyzing the whole thing and I'm completely wrong. Do any of you who are students have similar situations?


----------



## nocturna (Feb 21, 2014)

Teachers/professors have all treated me in different ways. I think it just depends on their personality+how they're feeling at the moment+how engaged/motivated you are in class+how well your grades are.

What are you like when you are talking to your teachers/professors? You say that you are normal, but it gets awkward, so something is off I'd say...I just find it interesting how more than one teacher acts this way towards you. What is your tone of voice like? Do you smile? Maybe you are not showing any personality to them, so they don't have anything to go off of and don't know how to act around you? (and thus, reciprocate an indifferent attitude).

OR you could be reading too much into it as well...professors are really busy people and just need to get everything done as efficient as possible, so some don't bother being friendly all the time. Do you see your professor acting differently to the other students? And what are those students like compared to you?


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I actually get this feeling all the time. And not just from teachers or professors but from most people. 

Anyway, I think it's possible that you are looking into it. I convinced myself that my one TA hated me, then he was very kind to me and I realized I was probably wrong. So maybe that's just more your perspective on the situation, but not how it actually is. It could honestly be different reasons, like maybe they're trying to be more formal. Different teachers I think sometimes do take to different students, but if you haven't done anything to piss the teacher off, I can't imagine why a teacher would single anyone out to not like.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes same situation i have , my teacher always called me for given some presentation and also if she asked any question in class than she always called me to stand and answer the question , this feel me awkward because she always called me , 

After someday i talked to my teacher when she was alone and ask her that why you did that to me , than you know what ...what she said ... she told me that she likes me that's why she always try to called me and talk to me 

So you also do that with your teacher , and ask them personally that why you want me always stand up


----------



## BeStillMyHeart (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel like all my teachers like me. They just don't know how to approach me (and I don't know how to approach them). 

I always wonder how students can form a bond with teachers/administrators. I always find it weird how a student can high-five/hug a teacher in the hallways without even saying a word. Or have a normal conversation without worrying about getting in trouble or worrying about getting to personal. How do they do that? How are people THAT sociable?


----------



## klimtiseverything (Mar 19, 2014)

right now one of my professors hates me. i have gone to his class a grand total of maybe five times this term (but in my defense it's only once a week) and i take forever to email him about issues, questions, and problems. i'm always really scared to talk to him, but now it's even worse because he's always sarcastic and rude in his emails to me. i think he thinks i'm really lazy. i want to tell him about my anxiety but at the same time i really can't.

i had this happen with a prof last semester too, and last year's winter semester as well. they've all been crotchety old male english profs. i'm sensing a trend.


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

Everybody always view me differently lecturers included, due to my unique/weird/wtf type of physical appereance, not only that I also do not feel desire to prove myself in any way nor I feel a need to commit to social expectations. Regardless, with time they seem to change perception of me to more positive, for no appearant reason.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well if you don't seem awkward they might just think your being snobby, I give off that effect sometimes because I try my best not to look nervous and look confident but deep inside I'm really nervous and shy so when people look at you looking confident but not talking to anyone except maybe once in a while then they might just think you think your too cool for them or something. And some people just can't stand quiet people, I know someone who absolutely hates quiet people who don't converse.


----------



## bitemytongue (Mar 26, 2014)

klimtiseverything said:


> right now one of my professors hates me. i have gone to his class a grand total of maybe five times this term (but in my defense it's only once a week) and i take forever to email him about issues, questions, and problems. i'm always really scared to talk to him, but now it's even worse because he's always sarcastic and rude in his emails to me. i think he thinks i'm really lazy. i want to tell him about my anxiety but at the same time i really can't.
> 
> i had this happen with a prof last semester too, and last year's winter semester as well. they've all been crotchety old male english profs. i'm sensing a trend.


This is exactly the same as me. I was asked to reference an essay I did and hand it back in asap. Well every time I went up to my teacher to hand it in at the end of class I panicked and just left the room, because I have such terrible SA. It doesn't help that she is very judgey and jokingly puts down people in class. I handed it in to her a few weeks after she gave it back to me and now she keeps hinting that I'm lazy. She's being really rude and sarcastic towards me when she knows that I'm uncomfortable in her class. It's gotten to the point I don't even want to go to class anymore.


----------

